# Tuna Trip - Saturday - Freeport



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking at a window and trying to put a last minute crew together for a floater trip Saturday. Need 3-4 more. Tuna/tile/AJ/etc. PM Me.

I run a 35' Scarab with twin yahama 4-strokes. Leave noon-ish Saturday return Sunday. Cost $300-$400 depending on crew size.


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

If you cannot find anyone. You can go with me out of Galveston on an overnight Wahoo trip to the Gardens. Launching at Tx City Dike ~8-8:30am. I have 2 committed and 1 pending plus me and my 11 yr old son. I run a 36' Dakota with twins. Your welcome to join us if you like. All you need is a pole to fish the rigs at night, drinks and food. If interested call me at 281-573-4373. Randy


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Future Crew LIst?*

I was scheduled to go out today so I did not jump on your opportunities. The trip ended up not happening and the wife has made me plans already. I am available any time weekdays or weekends other than Tuesday nights. Please ad me to possible crew for future trips both of these are something I have been looking to do for a long time. I would be more than grateful for a chance at Yellow fin and trolling in blue suit waters. PM me or call me on my cell Josh 281-384-5964:work:


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I wish I had seen this thread yesterday... I'd of jumped on one of the two overnight trips... just didn't notice as I figured it was just a one day Saturday trip (not really worth the drive from DFW unless I have something lined up for both days... let me know next time either of you make an overnight run... (LNG or Waterworx)


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

centex99 said:


> I wish I had seen this thread yesterday... I'd of jumped on one of the two overnight trips... just didn't notice as I figured it was just a one day Saturday trip (not really worth the drive from DFW unless I have something lined up for both days... let me know next time either of you make an overnight run... (LNG or Waterworx)


centex, ditto that! I'm in the arlington area and would love to go at any chance given. Wife approved first of course. We can split gas and other expenses. I'm hamster1 on 360tuna with good references.


----------

